# NES Maps



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.nesmaps.com/

_Lots_ of... well, you can guess. NES game maps. 
I just find this really cool, being able to see the whole map(s) in one image.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought this would be google maps, but in 8-bit. :<


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 6, 2010)

thats a pretty neat website^^ nice!


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it just me, or is that link there broken?

EDIT: Just me to open it wrong...  Working now though!

Back on topic... That's really cool. But final fantasy 2's title screen is REALLY bland?

But nice to re-live the past in the present. Just me and my little nintoaster here...


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I thought this would be google maps, but in 8-bit. :<


Na, but that would rock. :3


----------

